# Service disconnect connections



## jar546 (Oct 15, 2013)

Is this common for you to see?Is there anything actually wrong with this?Above is the meter base with all PVC conduit as an FYI.

View attachment 1971


View attachment 1971


/monthly_2013_10/IMAG0269.jpg.552e476eaa0cc5581376aab346c1abb4.jpg


----------



## Inspector 102 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am guessing this is a service disconnect. Is the disconnect service equipment rated / 3R rated? Bonding requirement to enclosure? Have never seen the grounding conductor from the load side connected that why to the supply side of disconnect. Not sure if violation exists, will wait to see what other chime in with. Gut feeling is it is okay since it is not a current carrying conductor.


----------



## jwelectric (Oct 15, 2013)

It seems to me that the neutral is paralleled


----------



## jwelectric (Oct 15, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> It seems to me that the neutral is paralleled


 Disregard this statement as I was having a senior moment


----------



## jar546 (Oct 15, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> Disregard this statement as I was having a senior moment


Understood, you are allowed. Hope all is well.


----------



## fiddler (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like it's an outside service disco, which of course now makes the breaker panel a sub panel you need to make sure that;s done properly. Why do you feel it might be an issue? I see them all the time. It's quite often an economical way to provide access to the service disco and also a way around the disco at point of entry to house rule when your dealing with a crawlspace, or poor meter location in relation to house layout.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 15, 2013)

Refresher.  The name of this thread is "*Service Disconnect* Connections"If you look closely, you will see something a bit different than what you usually see.  Just asking an opinion without steering it one way or another.Would you pass this?Is there even a problem?Just making you think because it is slightly different.  Here is another shot farther away.

View attachment 914


View attachment 914


/monthly_2013_10/IMAG0268.jpg.3b560029c06bd1e64c790f0730378864.jpg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 15, 2013)

The Equipment and Electrode conductor connected the other way around but isn't it bonded on the same bus?

*(4) Main Bonding Jumper asWire or Busbar. *Where themain bonding jumper specified in 250.28 is a wire or busbarand is installed from the grounded conductor terminalbar or bus to the equipment grounding terminal bar or busin the service equipment, the grounding electrode conductorshall be permitted to be connected to the equipmentgrounding terminal, bar, or bus to which the main bonding
​jumper is connected.


----------



## propdock (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like a typical service disconnect when they are running more than 15' of cable to the panel


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 6, 2013)

I see no issues and Fran, its the same bus.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Is the house service GE on the POCO's grounding lug side?

pc1


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2013)

That is what I thought I saw....



			
				Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Is the house service GE on the POCO's grounding lug side?pc1


----------

